# Winter wiper blades for a 2008 Silverado?



## peterk800xc (Mar 10, 2005)

Anyone here know of a better wiper blade than the OEM for a 2008 Silverado? I am looking for a winter blade.I was at the local NAPA store and they are still stocking the regular type blades for these trucks.Thanks.


----------



## sonjaab (Jul 29, 2001)

PETE............After pulling my hair out trying to find ANY replacement blades for my gmt-900
I found both summer and the rubber covered winter blades in stock at my local NAPA.
They are the new style beam/pinch mount style.

I got the NAPA Winter Edge rubber covered ones napa pn. 60-2257-13
$15 each


----------



## peterk800xc (Mar 10, 2005)

*Thanks.*

Thanks.I will be at the NAPA store in the morning.They were supposed to get these exact same blades in last Winter but never got them.Hopefully by now they have some in stock.Do they work better than the OEM blades? Hope they last longer also. Pete


----------



## 06Sierra (Nov 30, 2008)

I have been using Michelin all season blades. They work very well in the winter and seem to last pretty good as well.


----------



## JeffNY (Dec 19, 2005)

I can tell you what NOT to buy..... Valeo one piece things. don't do it.


----------



## mcwlandscaping (Sep 8, 2005)

i have really liked the ones without the pressure points...not the rainX ones but the michelin ones. Definitely worth the money!


----------



## RichG53 (Sep 16, 2008)

I have the Rain-X latitude or longitude ... I love them they clean the windshield very well winter or summer.... A little pricey but they work ....


----------



## peterk800xc (Mar 10, 2005)

*Thanks!!!!!!!*



sonjaab;812486 said:


> PETE............After pulling my hair out trying to find ANY replacement blades for my gmt-900
> I found both summer and the rubber covered winter blades in stock at my local NAPA.
> They are the new style beam/pinch mount style.
> 
> ...


Got 2 of the NAPA 60-2257-13 Winter Wiper blades today.Just like the older winter blades ( all rubber covered) BUT with the new style GM pinch tab mounting system.Sure will make life easier this year plowing. Thanks again.


----------



## naturalgreen (Dec 6, 2008)

you guys rock I was just gonna ask this.


----------



## Rubicon 327 (Oct 6, 2009)

RichG53;819235 said:


> I have the Rain-X latitude or longitude ... I love them they clean the windshield very well winter or summer.... A little pricey but they work ....


I am also having good luck with mine so far, thought they were just going to be over priced POS that I would take back but they surprised me and I am happy with them!


----------



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

i use annco blades


----------



## 06Sierra (Nov 30, 2008)

I have the Rain X ones on my truck right now, replace worn out Michelins. IMO the Michelins are a lot better. I have had the Rain X wipers for about 3-4 months now and I need new ones. The cheapo blades at Wal Mart work better!


----------



## grf_1000 (Sep 14, 2009)

gm will replace them under warranty till 12,000 miles. they replaced mine twice on my 08 in less then 12k miles. last winter was bad, most of the after market ones were not out. most are now.


----------

